# another antique shop find



## Delta Digger (Nov 7, 2008)

One more to add to my collection


----------



## Delta Digger (Nov 7, 2008)

close up


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 7, 2008)

I've seen that name before...Louis Taussig. Wonder what else they were into?  Nice bottle!!!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice Taussig! Years ago, we dug several applied top Battery St Taussig fifths and flasks in Rio. It was where the B of A is now. A couple of years back, we dug a hole in Dixon that held over 150 Taussigs, all the way from the Battery St ones to the late rectangulars. The entire Delta area is Taussig City.


----------



## Delta Digger (Nov 7, 2008)

Where The B of A is..That would have been the old Masonic Lodge that burned long ago..did you dig with someone local??


----------



## SunGlass (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice shape on that bottle.  It's got an Old West feel, reminds of sarsaparilla or something.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 7, 2008)

Good pick up, very nice example! Can't wait to find one


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 8, 2008)

We just slammed a hole in a local town, and came close, but no cigar. There were two busted fifths in that pit, too. One was a nice light amber Walter's Bros and the other a clear Jockey Club. Oh well, that's diggin'. At least we scored an amber ink and some local pharmacies to bring home. The rest of the generics went back into the hole. I put all the busted glass in the bottom, too. It's nicely packed for the next poor sucker to find and redig. HAR!!


----------



## ajohn (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so happy to see that someone else "digs" in antique shops.I guess when my life slows down a bit,I'll be able to dig holes in mother earth for something other then filling with concrete.Found this one in a shop!I love the inside screw tops


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice tool top ajohn! Its one that I don't have. Hey, is that a caspers in the back round?


----------



## Delta Digger (Nov 9, 2008)

Not a bad find..Whats that i see on the right side of the pic..


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice one.  I have a decent collection of western whiskeys but not that one.  Barnett has it listed at 60 dollars (10 years ago), made 1892 - 1902.


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 11, 2008)

I only have a handful of fifths that I've picked up over the years in the mountains, a couple nice
 backbar bottles at yard sales for next to nothing.  I collected pumpkinseeds, coffins and dandies
 back in the day.  Some day some of these will appear in Ralph Van Brocklin's book that he's been working on.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to reply about that bottle on the right...Life.It is not a Caspers,it is a Kellerstrass,Kansas City bottle.It looks blue in the picture,but it's not,it's dark purple.Raddiated.I know that's a sore subject with some folks,but when I saw it I couldn't help myself.
     These are a couple more I found at a antique shop,Both are inside screw types.Both are Roth& Co.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 11, 2008)

The cap


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 11, 2008)

What state are you in ajohn?


----------



## ajohn (Nov 11, 2008)

Californ-I-A


----------



## Stardust (Nov 11, 2008)

nice bottles and i really like that cap... []
 i need a good dig in a thrift shop soon, i'm starting to go through withdrawals []


----------



## ajohn (Nov 11, 2008)

I just found three I've never been to in the town I'm working in.I'm waiting for one of those rainy days!


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 12, 2008)

ahh...   that explains the western glass, now you  got me curious, do live close to us here in the delta, ajohn?


----------



## ajohn (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually,southern Cal.My perference is fruit and mason jars,but a person wouldn't be able to tell by my collection.My job takes me all over So.Cal.so I.m always exploring new shops.I find all kinds of glass.I rarely spend more then$10.00-$15.00 on a bottle,but when I see something "interesting" I'll research and usually go back and diccer.I've got to tell you though,after being part of this forum I've been doing some research on some possible digging!            A.J.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 12, 2008)

> i need a good dig in a thrift shop soon, i'm starting to go through withdrawals


 I check craigslist periodically.  It's paid off once, I got a Placerville hutch that was advertised on there for a decent price.  Yesterday I found an ad for Sacramento, 200 bottles, 200 dollars!  He described the collection by saying he's weeded it out and what's left is the good stuff.  Must buy "all or none".  I went to his house and found nothing but modern day garbage!  Looks like he found a 1970's dump and he thought he hit the mother-lode.  That one didn't pay off.  Anyway, my point is, *check craigslist, sometimes you get lucky*.


----------

